# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أسئلة عن حديث (اثْبُتْ أُحُدُ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ نَبِيٌّ وَصِدِّيقٌ وَشَهِيدَانِ)

## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أحبتي الكرام
قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه
حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى ، عَنْ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حَدَّثَهُمْ ، أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَعِدَ أُحُدًا وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ , وَعُمَرُ , وَعُثْمَانُ فَرَجَفَ بِهِمْ ، فَقَالَ : " اثْبُتْ أُحُدُ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ نَبِيٌّ وَصِدِّيقٌ وَشَهِيدَانِ " .
وقال:في موضع آخر حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى ..... بمثله
وقال في مو ضع آخر 
حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ . ح وقَالَ لِي خَلِيفَةُ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَوَاءٍ , وَكَهْمَسُ بْنُ الْمِنْهَالِ , قَالَا : حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : " صَعِدَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى أُحُدٍ وَمَعَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ , وَعُمَرُ , وَعُثْمَانُ فَرَجَفَ بِهِمْ , فَضَرَبَهُ بِرِجْلِهِ ، قَالَ : " اثْبُتْ أُحُدُ فَمَا عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صِدِّيقٌ أَوْ شَهِيدَانِ
  " 
 والحديث رواه مسلم عن أبي هريرة  بلفظ 
حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ يَعْنِي ابْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ ، عَنْ سُهَيْلٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ عَلَى حِرَاءٍ هُوَ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ ، وَعُمَرُ ، وَعُثْمَانُ ، وَعَلِيٌّ ، وَطَلْحَةُ ، وَالزُّبَيْرُ ، فَتَحَرَّكَتِ الصَّخْرَةُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : اهْدَأْ فَمَا عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ ، أَوْ صِدِّيقٌ ، أَوْ شَهِيدٌ " .
وقال أيضا
حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ خُنَيْسٍ ، وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الْأَزْدِيُّ ، قَالَا : حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أَبِي أُوَيْسٍ ، حَدَّثَنِي سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ بِلَالٍ ، عَنْ يَحْيَي بْنِ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، " أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ عَلَى جَبَلِ حِرَاءٍ ، فَتَحَرَّكَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : اسْكُنْ حِرَاءُ ، فَمَا عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ ، أَوْ صِدِّيقٌ ، أَوْ شَهِيدٌ ، وَعَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ ، وَعُمَرُ ، وَعُثْمَانُ ، وَعَلِيٌّ ، وَطَلْحَةُ ، وَالزُّبَيْرُ ، وَسَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ .

أحبتي الكرام 
قال الدكتور عواد في كتابه
 روايات المدلسين في صحيح البخاري
 صرح قتادة بالسماع من أنس في هذا الحديث كما في مسند أحمد-باقي مسند المكثرين(11696)
 أقول بحثت عنه ولم أجده فمن يدلني عليه ؟ 

وهل ثبت -إن وجد- سماع قتادة  للحديث من أنس رضي الله عنه ؟
  مع العلم بضعف رواية شعبة للحديث

وهل ثبت وقوع الحادثة في مكة والمدينة  ؟

وما الحكمة من ترك البخاري ومسلم 
لحديث
معمر عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد : أن أحدا ارتج وعليه النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبو بكر و عمر و عثمان رضي الله عنهم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( أثبت أحد فما عليك إلا نبي و صديق و شهيدان )

مع أن الظاهر أن حديث سهل بن سعد أصح من حديث أنس وأبي هريرة  ؟
وهل السبب تحمل سهل وصغر سنه ؟

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن الله إليكم 
.

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

أولا : قولك : (( أقول بحثت عنه ولم أجده فمن يدلني عليه ؟ وهل ثبت -إن وجد- سماع قتادة  للحديث من أنس رضي الله عنه ؟ )) أقول أخي الكريم مسألة تدليس قتادة ليست كما عليه كثير ممن ينتسب لهذا العلم و لعلي أبسط الكلام في هذا لاحقا .
بالنسبة لتصريح قتادة فهو في الاسناد الذي ذكرته !! قال البخاري في صحيحه : (( ...عَنْ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حَدَّثَهُمْ... )) فقوله حدثهم أي حدث قتادة ومن كان معه , وهذا ظاهر , وهو بهذه الصيغة في مسند أحمد (ح:12127 ط:مؤسسة قرطبة) وهو عنده من طريق شعبة عن قتادة ... , فتأمل .
ثانيا : قولك : (( مع العلم بضعف رواية شعبة للحديث )) ؟؟ لم أفهم ما تقصده أخي الكريم ؟ , فإن كنت تقصد أن رواية شعبة عن قتادة لهذا الحديث لا تصح , فالاسناد عند أحمد يرويه عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن شعبة عن قتادة أن أنس حدثهم ... فذكره , وهذا من أصح ما يكون فليس فيهم إلا ثقة ثبت !!
*ثالثا* : أما قولك : (( وما الحكمة من ترك البخاري ومسلم لحديث معمر عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد ...مع أن الظاهر أن حديث سهل بن سعد أصح من حديث أنس وأبي هريرة  ؟ وهل السبب تحمل سهل وصغر سنه ؟ )) أقول أخي الحبيب : حديث أنس أصح وسعيد بن ابي عروبة من أثبت الناس في قتادة , أما حديث ابي هريرة فدون حديث سهل بن سعد , لكن حديث أبي هريرة أكمل من ناحية المتن , ولعل هناك غير هذا .

*و الله أعلم .*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أخي الفاضل أبو القاسم 
أشكرك على تفاعلك  ولكن اعلم رحمني الله وإياك ان السؤال ليس بتلك البساطة 



> أقول أخي الكريم مسألة تدليس قتادة ليست كما عليه كثير ممن ينتسب لهذا العلم و لعلي أبسط الكلام في هذا لاحقا .


 مسألة تدلس قتادة أعتقد أني أعلم جيدا مذهب العلماء فيها قديما وحديثا 
و ليست كل ما عليه كثير ممن ينتسب لهذا العلم حديثا باطل مردود لأنه قد يكون في الحقيقة هو مذهب المتقدمين 




> بالنسبة لتصريح قتادة فهو في الاسناد الذي ذكرته !! قال البخاري في صحيحه : (( ...عَنْ سَعِيدٍ ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حَدَّثَهُمْ...  ))


لا أخي ليس الأمر كما قلتَ أن حدثهم هنا تعني التحديث والإتصال عند التحقيق 
وحدثهم لا تعني بالضرورة تحديثه لقتادة بل هي أقرب للعنعنة من حدثني وحدثنا ونحوها 




> ثانيا : قولك : (( مع العلم بضعف رواية شعبة للحديث  )) ؟؟ لم أفهم ما تقصده أخي الكريم ؟ , فإن كنت تقصد أن رواية شعبة عن قتادة لهذا الحديث لا تصح , فالاسناد عند  أحمد يرويه عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن شعبة عن قتادة أن أنس حدثهم ...  فذكره , وهذا من أصح ما يكون فليس فيهم إلا ثقة ثبت !!


عندما تدرس أسانيد الحديث سوف يتبين لك ذلك




> أقول أخي الحبيب : حديث أنس أصح وسعيد بن  ابي عروبة من أثبت الناس في قتادة ,


أصح فقط في حال عدم وجود إحتمال تدليس .

فما هي الحكمة في ترك البخاري ومسلم سند ظاهره أنه أصح من السند الذي عندهم
أما الترك لمجرد فقط أن المتن أقصر ففيه بعد أو لا يكفي

----------


## السكران التميمي

*(قال الدكتور عواد في كتابه "روايات المدلسين في صحيح البخاري": صرح قتادةبالسماع من أنس في هذا الحديث كما في مسند أحمد. باقي مسند المكثرين (11696).
أقولبحثت عنه ولم أجده فمن يدلني عليه؟).
لم يقصد إلا هذا أخي وفقك الله:
(12289 مكنز) حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنِى أَبِى، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ؛ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ: أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ حَدَّثَهُمْ: أَنَّ النَّبِىَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم صَعِدَ أُحُدًا فَتَبِعَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرُ وَعُثْمَانُ فَرَجَفَ بِهِمْ؛ فَقَالَ: "اسْكُنْ نَبِىٌّ وَصِدِّيقٌ وَشَهِيدَانِ".
بغض النظر عما تفيده (حدثهم).. لكنه ما أراد إلا هذا الحديث من المسند.

*(وهل ثبت وقوع الحادثة في مكة والمدينة؟).
نعم؛ الأظهر أنهما حادثتان متفرقتان.. أما حادثة (أحد) فلم يكن إلا الأربعة فقط.. وأما حادثة (حراء) فالأربعة وجماعة معهم وردت أسماؤهم في بعض الطرق.

*(وما الحكمة من ترك البخاري ومسلم لحديث معمر عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد: أنأحدا ارتج وعليه النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبو بكر و عمر و عثمان رضي الله عنهمفقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: (أثبت أحد فما عليك إلا نبي وصديق و شهيدان)
مع أن الظاهر أن حديث سهل بن سعد أصح من حديث أنس وأبي هريرة؟
وهلالسبب تحمل سهل وصغر سنه؟).
لا؛ ليس لصغر تحمل سهل.. وليس الأمر على ظاهره.. لأن لهذا الحديث عندهم علة خفية لا ينتبه إليها؛ فصدق من قال أنه: أمير المؤمنين في الحديث!!
هذه العلة أثبتها البخاري نفسه في تاريخه الكبير؛ حيث قال في أثناء ترجمة أبو حازم:
(وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو حازم الأفزر مولى الأسود بْن سُفْيَان المخزومي هو القاص، وَقَالَ لَنَا أَحْمَدُ وَعَلِيٌّ: نا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ، عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ : ارْتَجَّ أُحُدٌ وَعَلَيْهِ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرُ، وَعُثْمَانُ.
وَقَالَ الليث: عَنْ هشام بْن سَعْد، عَنْ أَبِي حازم وزيد بْن أسلم؛ أخبراه أن سَعِيد بْن زيد، عَنِ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وهذا عَنْ سَعِيد بْن زيد أشهر).
وأومأ إلى هذا في تاريخه الأوسط؛ فقال:
(حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ وَعَلِيٌّ؛ قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ، عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ: ارْتَجَّ أُحُدٌ وَعَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرُ، وَعُثْمَانُ.
وَاللَّيْثُ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ وَزَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ: أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ زَيْدٍ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِهَذَا).

فلذلك قال عليٌّ نفسه بعد روايته لهذا الحديث من طريق سهل:
(كُنْتُ أَخَافُ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ مَحْفُوظًا، فَلَمَّا ذَكَرَ مَعَهُ _ أي: معمر _ حَدِيثُ قَتَادَةَ؛ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حُفِظَ).

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> لا؛ ليس لصغر تحمل سهل.. وليس الأمر على ظاهره.. لأن لهذا الحديث عندهم علة خفية لا ينتبه إليها؛ فصدق من قال أنه: أمير المؤمنين في الحديث!!
> هذه العلة أثبتها البخاري نفسه في تاريخه الكبير؛ حيث قال في أثناء ترجمة أبو حازم


أحسنت يا شيخ وبارك الله فيك  هذا هو الجواب المعقول والصحيح بارك الله فيك
وليس من المنطق أن يترك البخاري ومسلم حديث عالي السند والصحة  وأخذ ما دون ذلك



> لم يقصد إلا هذا أخي وفقك الله:.


 نعم ذلك  مايظهر لأنه لايوجد إلا ذلك




> .
> نعم؛ الأظهر أنهما حادثتان متفرقتان.. أما حادثة  (أحد) فلم يكن إلا الأربعة فقط.. وأما حادثة (حراء) فالأربعة وجماعة معهم  وردت أسماؤهم في بعض الطرق.
> .


في النفس من ذلك شيئ

----------


## تابعي

في صحيح البخاري قال :
حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم " كَانَ يَطُوفُ عَلَى نِسَائِهِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَلَهُ تِسْعُ نِسْوَةٍ "، وقَالَ لِي خَلِيفَةُ: حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، أَنَّ أَنَسًا حَدَّثَهُمْ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قال البدر العيني في عمدة القاري 20/70 : قوله : ( وقال لي خليفة ) هو أحد مشايخ البخاري ، إنما قصد بذلك تصريح قتادة بتحديث أنس له بذلك . 
وكذلك أشار الى هذا ابن حجر في الفتح .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

قولك خليفة ذكرني بقوله  في حديث آخر كنت خرجته من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه
على هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160587
وفيه قلت 
ملاحظة:
وقال يزيد بن زريع عن قتادة ، عن أنس أنه حدثهم وعلقه البخاري حيث قال وقال لي خليفة 
وهي تدل على عدم سماع قتادة الحديث من أنس فهو لم يقل حدثني ولا حدثنا   وهي شاذه ولعله لذلك السبب علقها رحمه الله

----------


## تابعي

أخي عبد الرحمن :
قد أتيتك بما يؤيد ظاهر النص من أقوال أهل العلم وأنت تدعي خلافه فمن قال بقولك منهم ؟ نعم قد قيل في الحسن البصري مثل هذا لما ثبت بالقرائن أنه قد يقصد غير ذلك متأولاً ، أما قتادة وهو مدلس أيضاً فالذي ينبغي أن يذكر معه في إرادة التأويل ..

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أخي أنا لم أفصل في كلمة حدثهم وهل تعني العنعنة أم لا
لأنه أصلا ثبوت أن انس حدثهم بهذا اللفظ في السند فيه نظر 
 فقد روى جماعة من الثقات وغيرهم السند عن سعيد عن قتادة  عن أنس و بالعنعنة فقط 
أبو المثنى معاذ
وخالد بن الحارث
ورح بن عبادة
وابو السكن مكي بن إبراهيم 
وعبد الوهاب بن عطاء
وكهمس بن النهال
ومحمد بن سواء
وعمرو ابن أبي رزين
وقريش بن أنس
ومغيرة بن موسى

بل تابع عمران سعيدا بلفظ العنعنة فقط  أيضا 

ثم إن يزيدا رواى عنه جماعة الحديث بالعنعة فقط أيضا
أما تلك الكلمة فهي الراجح في سند يحى

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

> عندما تدرس أسانيد الحديث سوف يتبين لك ذلك


لو تتحفنا بعلة ذاك الاسناد ؟؟

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم الفاضل عبد الرحمن بن شيخنا على هذه المدارسة الجميل في علل الحديث :



> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السكران التميمي 
> _._
> _نعم؛ الأظهر أنهما حادثتان متفرقتان.. أما حادثة (أحد) فلم يكن إلا الأربعة فقط.. وأما حادثة (حراء) فالأربعة وجماعة معهم وردت أسماؤهم في بعض الطرق._
> _._
> قال عبد الرحمن بن شيخنا : 
> في النفس من ذلك شيئ


يبدو - والله أعلم - أنهما حادثتان - كما ذكر الحافظ في الفتح (7/38)- :
*" قوله : " صعد أحدا " هو الجبل المعروف بالمدينة ، ووقع في رواية لمسلم ، ولأبي يعلى من وجه آخر عن سعيد "حراء" والأول أصح ، ولولا اتحاد المخرج لجوزت تعدد القصة ، ثم ظهر لي أن الاختلاف فيه من سعيد . فإني وجدته في مسند الحارث بن أبي أسامة عن روح بن عبادة ، عن سعيد ، فقال فيه : "أحدا أو حراء" بالشك ، وقد أخرجه أحمد من حديث بريدة بلفظ : "حراء" وإسناده صحيح ، وأخرجه أبو يعلى من حديث سهل بن سعد بلفظ : "أحد" وإسناده صحيح ، فقوى احتمال تعدد القصة ، وتقدم في أواخر الوقف من حديث عثمان أيضا نحوه وفيه : "حراء". وأخرج مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة ما يؤيد تعدد القصة فذكر أنه كان على حراء ومعه المذكورون هنا وزاد معهم غيرهم ، والله أعلم ". أهـ*

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*يبدو لي – والله أعلم - أن العلة سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن قتادة ، عن أنس ، عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - .* 
*ومخالفة غيره له .*
*وفي علل ابن أبي يحاتم (2649) : " وَسَأَلْتُ أَبِي ، وأبا زُرْعَةَ عَن حديث ، رواه سعيد بْن أَبِي عروبة ، وعمران القطان ، عَن قتادة ، عَن أَنَس ، أن النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كَانَ عَلَى أُحد فرجف بهم فقال النَّبِيّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: اثبُت أحد ؛ فإن عليك نبيًا ، وصديقًا ، وشهيدين.*
*فقال أَبِي : قد خالفهما سليمان التيمي ، رواه ابنه عَنْهُ ، عَن قتادة ، عَن غالب ، عَن بعض أصحاب النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، عَن النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*
*قَالَ أَبِي : هذا أشبه بالصواب ، وإن كَانَ سعيد حافظًا إلا أن يكون عند قتادة الإسنادان جميعًا .*

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

> *وإن كَانَ سعيد حافظًا إلا أن يكون عند قتادة الإسنادان جميعًا .*


هذا هو الظاهر , وسعيد من أوثق الرواة عن قتادة , وقتادة من أحفظ الحفاظ وهو متسع الرواية جدا , فلا ينكر عليه أن يكون عنده الاسنادين جميعا , ويحيى سمعه من سعيد قبل الاختلاط , وتابع سعيد بن ابي عروبة شعبة بن الحجاج عند الامام احمد في المسند فرواه الامام احمد عن يحيى عن شعبة عن قتادة عن انس به .
وزعم أخونا عبد الرحمن أن طريق شعبة ضعيفة !! ولم يتبين لي وجه ذلك فحبذا لو يتحفنا بعلته .

و الله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أخي الحبيب أبو القاسم 
 الجواب باختصار هو أن النسخ التي أتيت منها بالحديث فيها تصحيف سعيد إلى شعبة 
وثمت نسخ ليس فيها ذلك التصحيف
وللفائدة روي عن شعبة بأسانيد أخرى ولكن ذلك لايصح 
وقد نبه على ذلك الدارقطني في العلل وغيره




> *يبدو لي – والله أعلم - أن العلة سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن قتادة ، عن أنس ، عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -* 
> *ومخالفة غيره له .*


قال الدارقطني في العلل بعد أن ذكر الأوجه
ورَواهُ سُلَيمانُ التَّيمِيُّ ،  عَن قَتادَةَ ، عَن أَبِي غَلابٍ ، عَن  رَجُلٍ مِن أَصحابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، والقَولُ قَولُ  ابنِ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ ، ومَن تابَعَهُ  عَن أَنَسٍ




> فلا ينكر عليه أن يكون عنده الاسنادين جميعا , ويحيى سمعه من سعيد قبل الاختلاط ,


  نعم ولكن جزم الدارقطني  بأن القول إنما هو قول  سعيد وعمران ولعل العلة ليست من سليمان نفسه

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

> أخي الحبيب أبو القاسم 
>  الجواب باختصار هو أن النسخ التي أتيت منها بالحديث فيها تصحيف سعيد إلى شعبة 
> وثمت نسخ ليس فيها ذلك التصحيف
> وللفائدة روي عن شعبة بأسانيد أخرى ولكن ذلك لايصح 
> وقد نبه على ذلك الدارقطني في العلل وغيره


ليتك أخي الحبيب قلت هذا منذ البداية , لما أطلنا الكلام في ذلك

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

> *يبدو لي – والله أعلم - أن العلة سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن قتادة ، عن أنس ، عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - .* 
> *ومخالفة غيره له .*
> *وفي علل ابن أبي يحاتم (2649) : " وَسَأَلْتُ أَبِي ، وأبا زُرْعَةَ عَن حديث ، رواه سعيد بْن أَبِي عروبة ، وعمران القطان ، عَن قتادة ، عَن أَنَس ، أن النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كَانَ عَلَى أُحد فرجف بهم فقال النَّبِيّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: اثبُت أحد ؛ فإن عليك نبيًا ، وصديقًا ، وشهيدين.*
> *فقال أَبِي : قد خالفهما سليمان التيمي ، رواه ابنه عَنْهُ ، عَن قتادة ، عَن غالب ، عَن بعض أصحاب النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، عَن النَّبِيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*
> *قَالَ أَبِي : هذا أشبه بالصواب ، وإن كَانَ سعيد حافظًا إلا أن يكون عند قتادة الإسنادان جميعًا .*


الصواب و الله أعلم مع سعيد فقد تابعه على هذا الوجه عمران القطان وهو وإن كان ليس بذاك إلا أن البخاري استشهد به في الصحيح وقد وثقه جماعة , وقال البخاري (صدوق يهم) , و هذا الذي صوبه ابو زرعة كما في تتمة الكلام الذي نقله الاخ من العلل قال ابن ابي حاتم : (( قال أبو زرعة: سعيد بن أبي عروبه أحفظ من التيمي , قلت: فذاك الصحيح؟ قال: أجل )) وسعيد من المسبقين في قتادة .

*و الله أعلم .*

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> ليتك أخي الحبيب قلت هذا منذ البداية , لما أطلنا الكلام في ذلك


عندما سأتني عن علة ذلك الإسناد أجبتك فور مشاهدتي سؤالك 
وفي البداية قلت لك أنه لايصح و أعطتيتك الحكم على الحديث بجميع طرقه
وقلت لك لو طالعت إسانيده لتبين لك ضعفه وأعني بذلك -حتى ولو كان سند أحمد فيه شعبة -
فلم العتب ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

> فلم العتب ؟


لم أعتب عليك أخي الحبيب

محبكم في الله .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

